# Best Receiver to compliment the SBS-01 system?



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

from SVSound.
Thanks.
I prefer not to spend more than $800-1000 :help:
thanks


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

16-0 said:


> from SVSound.
> Thanks.
> I prefer not to spend more than $800-1000 :help:
> thanks


I would recommend something like the Onkyo 805
http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR805&class=Receiver&p=i
This receiver is loaded with features, and more importantly has lots of power to drive those SVS bookshelves, which can be somewhat power hungry. The 805 is THX Ultra2 certified, if that matter to you. Onkyo has outdone themselves with this model.


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks,
But I read that this receiver, while plenty good for the audio side is less than great on the video. That it down converts 1080p to 720 over HDMI.
Do you know anyting about that?


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

It'll down convert 1080 component to 720p for output via HDMI. HDMI-to-HDMI and component-to-component are just passed untouched. Similarly, composite and s-vid will be upconverted to 720 via HDMI.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Only thing bad (and not really all that bad), that I have read, is that the 805 runs hot, so make sure you have adequate ventilation. I am considering the same set-up. Did you get the MBS-01's yet? or just place your order? If you don't have a good upscaling DVD player you might want to check out the 875, I saw it at J&R for $1200.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Onkyo may very well be the best bang for the buck receivers right now. I'm not sure they can be topped at their price. 

I've also read that they get a little warm, but I've not heard of any problems because of it. Seems like overall most owners are very happy.

J and R is actually selling it for $1299. We've got it at the Shack store for $1247 shipped... and we have the 805 for $759 shipped. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the 805, Best bang for the buck you can find right now. :T It does get a little hot but nothing to worry about just give it room to breath.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don' sell them, but I know a guy that has an 805 and is very happy with it. Yes is does need some ventilation, but then any receiver in this class would.

Regarding the 720p downconversion issue...I tend to try to avoid using the video switching for HD in any AVR whenever possible. Most displays other than projectors allow enough inputs that this is not an issue, and programmable remotes with macros make ease of operation such that you can avoid it in many cases. Any time you can eliminate variables and scaling of the image, you are likely better off. Now in some cases the AVR MIGHT BE better at conversion, but this is rare IME. The 805 looked OK on the 720p projector that I saw, but I also saw some things that I thought might have been done better in many displays, re scan conversion. JM2c.


----------

